# Where can i buy IDE cables at?



## occraig (Jul 8, 2007)

I need a new IDE cable for my tivo. Where can i buy one? 

thanks


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

New Egg or MWave. Any local Microcenter or Fry's should have them as well.


----------

